
Interactive Graphics for Data Analysis (book) - martian
http://www.datavisualization.ch/cuttingedge/benjamin/interactive-graphics-for-data-analysis
======
wiederkehr
It wasn't our intent to spam (or create blogspam, to be precise), we just
wanted to provide some exposure for the great website which complements the
book very well.

We link every projects official website up in our coverage to make sure the
source gets properly mentioned.

Best, Benjamin datavisualization.ch

------
brusqe
While datavisualization.ch has some great projects - this is just blogspam.

<http://www.interactivegraphics.org/Home.html> is the actual site for the
book.

~~~
wiederkehr
It wasn't our intent to spam (or create blogspam, to be precise), we just
wanted to provide some exposure for the great website which complements the
book very well.

We link every projects official website up in our coverage to make sure the
source gets properly mentioned.

Best, Benjamin datavisualization.ch

